# UK cubers (Cheshire)



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone in Cheshire, UK?

I am a very slow 5 minute silver but just completed my first solve unaided (no notes etc).

I love it so much it’d be great to get together with like-minded people, pick up tips how to get faster and share what I’ve learnt (as if anyone would want to know my sllllllow technique!)


----------

